# Snow postings



## John W (Dec 7, 2010)

So, whiteface, Sugarbush and Killington all reported 7+ of fresh powder at each location.  Yet only a couple of trail open.  What's up with that?  I would figure 7-10 inches would be enough to get the majority of the mountains open.  Are they not out there when the snow falls packing it down???  Or have I not given it enough time seeing as the snow fell last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETSKIER (Dec 7, 2010)

*12 +at bush*

no    base   ,         very dry  and light  still snowing  .  takes  alot  to   not  hit bottom!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2010)

John W said:


> So, whiteface, Sugarbush and Killington all reported 7+ of fresh powder at each location.  Yet only a couple of trail open.  What's up with that?  I would figure 7-10 inches would be enough to get the majority of the mountains open.  Are they not out there when the snow falls packing it down???  Or have I not given it enough time seeing as the snow fell last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



7" of light powder is not a lot on pretty much bare ground. And pack it down? Travesty! And even if they did groom it out, you'd end up with a couple inches at best. You need several FEET for a mountain to magically go to 100% open, and even then on the steeper rockier terrain, you'll hit bottom.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2010)

John W said:


> So, whiteface, Sugarbush and Killington all reported 7+ of fresh powder at each location.  Yet only a couple of trail open.  What's up with that?  I would figure 7-10 inches would be enough to get the majority of the mountains open.  Are they not out there when the snow falls packing it down???  Or have I not given it enough time seeing as the snow fell last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is a pic of Superstar at Killington (cross posted from another thread which cross posted it from Kzone) taken this morning, aftre K reported an overnight total of 14".  








The snow falling right now in this cold, dry air is the type of snow where you could clear 6" off your car with a moderately forcefull exhale!  So that denisty snow falling with wind speeds of 20+mph tends to really move it around and give an actual on the ground measurement of nothing in the wind exposed areas to literally feet where it'd drifted in.


----------



## John W (Dec 7, 2010)

Guys, thanks a ton for the info...  Disappointing to say the least....  But what can you do


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 7, 2010)

John W said:


> So, whiteface, Sugarbush and Killington all reported 7+ of fresh powder at each location.  Yet only a couple of trail open.  What's up with that?  I would figure 7-10 inches would be enough to get the majority of the mountains open.  Are they not out there when the snow falls packing it down???  Or have I not given it enough time seeing as the snow fell last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



7-10 inches of Utah dry snow won't even open up the flatest of terrain.  Plus you add in wind and this equals almost no snow stuck to the trails unless they had previously had snowmaking on them.  Even then alot of the 7-10 inches would end up in the woods.  Basically you wouldn't groom it and you couldn't groom it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2010)

check the trip reports.  I think the only people dissappointed are those of us who didn't ski today. 

  Many folks scored a very nice powder day


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2010)

I am not at all dissapointed after skiing today.

I in fact have learned to not be at all dissapointed around these parts when it's either;

A. snowing
B. cold
C. not raining


Considering the monsoon that blew through a week ago I consider things to have rebounded amazingly fast.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2010)

John W said:


> So, whiteface, Sugarbush and Killington all reported 7+ of fresh powder at each location.  Yet only a couple of trail open.  What's up with that?  I would figure 7-10 inches would be enough to get the majority of the mountains open.  Are they not out there when the snow falls packing it down???  Or have I not given it enough time seeing as the snow fell last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Low Humidity + Wind = bye bye snow...:???:


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 9, 2010)

John W said:


> So, whiteface, Sugarbush and Killington all reported 7+ of fresh powder at each location.  Yet only a couple of trail open.  What's up with that?  I would figure 7-10 inches would be enough to get the majority of the mountains open.  Are they not out there when the snow falls packing it down???  Or have I not given it enough time seeing as the snow fell last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Not even close.  It certainly helps but the 10 degree weather is helping more.  Whiteface is opening Mountain Run in the AM.  They have had the guns going on it for 48 hours.  Should be a hoot this weekend.   If the Sunday Monday event drops the gloppy snow they are expecting it will be a much better base building event.  Getting closer.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Not even close.  It certainly helps but the 10 degree weather is helping more.  Whiteface is opening Mountain Run in the AM.  They have had the guns going on it for 48 hours.  Should be a hoot this weekend.   If the Sunday Monday event drops the gloppy snow they are expecting it will be a much better base building event.  Getting closer.



I vote for base building instead of 8" blower pow on rock.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 9, 2010)

FWIW, it was not blow everywhere. Though it might have just been that the snow compacted itself and the wind buffed it over the course of a few days. Skied mighty fine yesterday AM at Cannon with no concern for base damage. Today with the crowds banging it, probably a different story. :lol: At least now it is packed down!


----------



## legalskier (Dec 10, 2010)

Jay is reporting 3 feet in the last week.
http://www.jaypeakresort.com/

Stowe 2 to 3 feet.
http://stowe.com/mountain/conditions.php

Wish they weren't so far away.


----------

